

Hand dryers 'splatter' users with bacteria, scientists warn - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/11243110/Hand-dryers-splatter-users-with-bacteria-scientists-warn.html

======
greenyoda
From the end of the article:

 _The research, funded by the European Tissue Symposium, was published in the
Journal of Hospital Infection and presented at the Healthcare Infection
Society (HIS) International Conference in Lyon, France.

A spokesman for Dyson, which makes jet hand dryers, said: “This research was
commissioned by the paper towel industry and its flawed.

"They have tested glove covered hands, which have been contaminated with
unrealistically high levels of bacteria, and not washed."_

